# squid redirector

## unaos

hi ppl!

новейшие исследования в области настроек squid  показали что актуальность статей уже давно сошла на нет. последние материалы 2003-2004г.

по состоянию на текущий момент что продуктивнее rejik, adzapper или danceguardian ?

или большего эффекта можно достигнуть поставив альтернативный прокси такой как bfilter или privoxy ? 

нужно закрыть  подрывные  :Smile:  материалы  (regex в URL,тексте странцы, списки, желательно эвристический анализ).

с обязательной регистрацией в лог и удобоваримом отображением.

----------

## ba

 *unaos wrote:*   

> по состоянию на текущий момент что продуктивнее rejik, adzapper или danceguardian ?

 

еще squidguard забыл...

 *unaos wrote:*   

> нужно закрыть  подрывные :) материалы  (regex в URL,тексте странцы, списки, желательно эвристический анализ). с обязательной регистрацией в лог и удобоваримом отображением.

 

afaik редиректоры к сквиду не могут фильтровать по контенту, на то они и редиректоры...

----------

## unaos

squidguard  -да, посмотрю.

dansguradian вроде бы не плох, однако время загрузки страниц увеличелось с 0.2с до 4-6с!! 

он как будто нарочно испытывает терпение >:>

получаются могут. иначе кто же ещё ?

----------

## vithar

 *unaos wrote:*   

> по состоянию на текущий момент что продуктивнее rejik, adzapper или danceguardian ?

 

Я использую rejik, установил и с тех пор больше не трогал. Полностью доволен.

----------

## Galchonok

 *vithar wrote:*   

>  *unaos wrote:*   по состоянию на текущий момент что продуктивнее rejik, adzapper или danceguardian ? 
> 
> Я использую rejik, установил и с тех пор больше не трогал. Полностью доволен.

 

А режика в потрежах нету :]

http://www.rejik.ru/

-----------------------

мне вот интересно, кто-нить использует RBL для режика? (распределенную базу)

----------

## unaos

Как я понял для скачивания блэк-листов режика необходимо постоянно самому ее пополнять. не менее 10 ссылок в  неделю

----------

## as16

Качаешь http://www.rejik.ru/download/banlists-2.x.x.tgz (актуальные не 04.08.03) и пополняешь сам. Проблема банлистов, например, squidguard-a в том, что они не знают рунета.

----------

## unaos

urlblacklist.com/cgi-bin/commercialdownload.pl?type=download&file=bigblacklist 

вот тут вроде-бы все в порядке.

технически dansguardian не является редиректором - это надстройка над прокси сервером, а точнее - прокси ее функциональный элемент.

p.s.  поздравляю, коллеги  :Cool: 

----------

## KCh1

А резюме какое? Собственно что использовать лучше рекомендуется. squidGuard или rejik или dansguardian??

----------

